# Any other Myst lovers here?



## elvet (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm an avid PC Adventure gamer and the Myst series is the epitomy of what I like to play. I love the solitary exploration, and the story that unfolds as you read through the books and notes. I've played Myst, Riven (which was the first game I played and the one that got me hooked), Exile and Uru. I have Myst IV and V waiting in the wings. The Myst books were quite good, and filled in a lot of the background story. 
All in all, I have ~160 point and click PC games, of which I've played ~80. There's a few that are as memorable as my beloved Myst - Obsidian, Zork Nemesis, Rhem, Beyond Atlantis, Alida and Gabriel Knight 2 and 3.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 25, 2006)

Personally, I can't stand Myst. I played Myst 4 on the PS2, and just found it far too slow, and crucially, easy.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 25, 2006)

I remember my mate had it, I got sick of it in an hour.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 25, 2006)

*I havnt either played them or heard of them, are they RPG?*


----------



## elvet (Mar 25, 2006)

No, Myst is not an RPG. It is a game with no dialogue, no action, no combat. You cannot die, and there is no pressure to finish things in a timely manner. It is a game where you immerse yourself in another world and you find out about the story through peaceful exploration in a first person perspective. I'm not surprised to see that not many mainstream gamers find it appealing. Most of what you like in a game, I hate. When I play a PC game, I want to get away from stressful situations. Most mainstream gamers seem to need an adrenaline rush. I'm just the opposite.
 Many adventure gamers who like Myst are also avid readers, that's why I thought I might find a few kindred spirits here.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 25, 2006)

I played _Exile_ on XBox and enjoyed it.  I want to play the other Myst titles; I just haven't gotten around to them yet.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 25, 2006)

*Myst is absolute gorgeous !!!*
I played them all (except the latest one) and I must admit, I shed a few tears in Myst Exile and Revelation, I was soooooo touched!!!


----------



## elvet (Mar 25, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I played _Exile_ on XBox and enjoyed it. I want to play the other Myst titles; I just haven't gotten around to them yet.


 
See if you can get your hands on RealMyst. It is Myst updated to 3D graphics with an extra age to visit. Stunningly beautiful with day/night cycles, rain and thunder storms, wildlife, rolling mist and crystal showers. A lovely place to visit  .


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 27, 2006)

*I will have a go of this, it does sound like not my type of game, but hey you never know.*


----------



## elvet (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, let us know what you think.


----------



## Foxtale (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh beautiful Myst, 
one who I spent all my time on, only to have my delusions shattered when I got to the end and got sucked into a book. I don't see how people win these things without the strategy guide.


----------



## Teir (Mar 29, 2006)

Ive played Riven and thought it was beautiful, but frustrating at times.Ive been meaning to play Myst but to be honest I havent had any time for the playstation really or the money to purchase games lol.


----------



## elvet (Mar 29, 2006)

> Oh beautiful Myst,
> one who I spent all my time on, only to have my delusions shattered when I got to the end and got sucked into a book. I don't see how people win these things without the strategy guide.


As with most things, it get easier with experience. I had a tough time when I first played it (thank goodness for hints on the internet  ). I recently replayed the 3D version (RealMyst) and had a much easier time, even though I had forgotten most of the puzzles.


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 5, 2006)

Tried to play it years ago, but it crashed my computer(which wasn't the greates computer in the world).  I didn't go back to it.  I'm not the puzzle solving type usually.  My friend did have Myst 4 on er computer and I helped her play it aka I watched over her sholder and gave her directions and tips (side computer driver).


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, I love Myst!  I finished it, and Riven, but I've only completed the first land in Revelation.  Like you, I enjoy games that aren't all about the adrenaline rush, and I love the lush graphics.

(A long long time ago, I enjoyed playing Mindwheel for the Atari, and Myst is the closest thing to it I've played since then: story-driven and thoughtful.)


----------



## elvet (Apr 9, 2006)

If you want any other recommendations for similar games, let me know.


----------



## cornelius (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't like it, it's not really my type of game- I played a demo of myst IV
although the surroundings are great, the "no action" thing really turned me off.


----------

